# How long will a fecal be good till the check?



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

I have two does with pudding consistency poo and I just collected a fecal sample but can't get it to the vet till the AM. It will be a good 16 hours till I get it to the vet. Is that to long and if not what is the best conditions to keep it in? Thanks


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I've read that you can keep it in the fridge for up to 3-4 days. But if it's room temp you have to take it right away or the eggs will hatch.


----------



## backyardFarming (Jun 13, 2013)

I would refrigerate the sample you got now just in case... but in the meantime, I would plan on getting another sample early in the morning up until it's time for you to leave for the vets. (goats always seem to "go" often)


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

I will only have a few minutes to watch them in the morning light before I leave but I put the samples I have in the fridge. They were out of refrigeration for 1 hour. Thanks for the responses!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I agree with what everyone else said. If your taking it the next morning then it should be fine in the fridge over night. I did just that just the other day and the sample was fine.


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Now I have to wait another day. The vet is closed today. I tossed the samples I had and suppose I will just take some fresh in the morning.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

The best samples are less than 2 hours old.. I do agree with everyone else.. Refrigerate ASAP and get it to your vet!!


----------

